# Looking for a company called C&H Graphics



## txmxikn (Jan 16, 2007)

They make a lot of transfers geared towards Hispanics/Mex-Am., & also toward the lowrider style. If anyone knows of them I would appreciate it. the t-shirts I sell come printed and they have C&H Graphics on them, and I've seen the transfers at the place I buy the shirts.


----------



## mazinger (May 17, 2007)

try this 
1103 Brookhaven Dr Ste 104
Clovis, CA 93612-1975
Phone: (559) 297-1105


----------



## txmxikn (Jan 16, 2007)

Yeah I got that number but it used to be disconnected. I tired again just to be sure and it has been reassigned to a residence. thanks anyways


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

Here is a listing for C and H Graphics
C & H Graphics


23592 WINDSONG 
ALISO VIEJO 
CA 
92656 
t: 9496375478 

there is also a
C & H Graphics
(213) 251-4810 | 1800 W Pico Blvd Los Angeles, CA

not sure either is what you want but....could be


----------



## txmxikn (Jan 16, 2007)

:tipthank: Thank you so much Charles. The one in LA is the one I was looking g for. I've been searching for them for some time now.  I am very excited to have finally found them. They are shipping me a catalog today!


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

now you have to let me know what kind of product they have and what is your market...In the vineyard area where I live there are a lot of hispanics and I have a friend who is doing some selling for me there


----------



## txmxikn (Jan 16, 2007)

They have a lot of graphics depicting the Virgen of Guadalupe, catholic images, Mex-American images, lowrider themes, Aztec gods & calendars, Pancho Villa & Emiliano Zapata ( mexican revolutionary heroes), etc. Very geared towards those of Mexican descent. Those are the ones I have seen, they may have other lines, but I'm not sure. I think I once saw some of their graphics on t's geared towards bikers. Once I get the catalog I will know more. I did find out they offer silkscreened t's or transfers. Once again, thank you.


----------



## BETO (Feb 1, 2008)

Chuy do they have a website for we can see the art work? Thanks. Robert.


----------



## BETO (Feb 1, 2008)

I call the number and is disconected did some one got new number because is seem to they move to diferent location the one in la i no more the shop there. Thanks Robert.


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

The information that I posted about the company in LA was 2 1/2 years ago....so I am sure they are either out of business or moved


----------



## BETO (Feb 1, 2008)

Yes i know Charles i just was hopping u got the new phone number or the new info.because i trade sent a pv to chuy but he didnt answer so a though u know some of the new information because i sent same to look for the address and they move from there so i dont know where else i can contact for more info and since is not website is too hard. but thanks i hope a can find some one can let me know where i can contact those guys.Robert.,


----------

